# Are these toys safe?



## Carlyfulford1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey everyone,

just curious about whether these toys are safe? She seems to love chewing the rope of the colourful one on the left, and I am unsure whether it’s good for her or not. The white one on the right she mostly just seems to swing around and knock back and forth.
Can anyone share some toys they recommend? She never used to play with toys a lot but since she’s been sick and I have to give her medicine she doesn’t trust me as I have so I am hesitant to let her out for affection and games so I don’t want her to get bored in her cage.
Thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those look good as they all seem to be made out of natural materials! Glad she's having fun with them, even if it's just the rope for right now 🤣


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Starling Wings indicated, those toys look fine.

Please take a look at the stickies listed below which should help with your toy decisions in the future.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangerous Toy List*


----------

